# Need 1-2 more Matagorda offahore



## Clayt (Sep 21, 2011)

Leave Friday 3/27 in the evening return mid afternoon Saturday 3/28. Overnight in the 70-80 mile range come inshore Saturday and fish our way back. PM me your contact info and your experience level and I will get back to you.


----------



## Clayt (Sep 21, 2011)

Trip cancelled due to a work crisis. Not sure how to delete this post. We'll get em next time.


----------

